# [RELEASE] Clipnote studio, a Flipnote alternative for PC



## Thedge (Apr 2, 2019)

*Clipnote Studio*


I've been working on this software for the past few months, now I'm finally almost ready to release it.
Clipnote studio is an alternative to the now defunct animation software for the DS, Flipnote studio by Nintendo.
The software is fairly feature complete, and I hope to add on more to it in the future.
Release date is set for April 15th. if you're interested, feel free to check out the discord.

Clipnote Website
Clipnote Discord
Itch.io page
I really hope this is the right place to post this, if I messed up anything with the post please tell me, I'm primarily a lurker.​


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 10, 2019)

Seems interesting... Don't think I've ever heard of a fangame(?) quite like this before.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (May 6, 2019)

This looks... amazing! I'm surprised this program hasn't hit its big time yet.


----------



## QuazaRayy (May 16, 2019)

If you still aren't thinking this is a good clone/alternative, you can actually convert Flipnotes into Clipnotes and (using my methods, I'm DarkAsparagus aka CeleZayne on the twitties) can potentially convert MP4 files and other video files into Clipnotes.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2019)

QuazaRayy said:


> If you still aren't thinking this is a good clone/alternative, you can actually convert Flipnotes into Clipnotes and (using my methods, I'm DarkAsparagus aka CeleZayne on the twitties) can potentially convert MP4 files and other video files into Clipnotes.


Really? I'd love to see a demonstration of this.


----------



## QuazaRayy (May 16, 2019)

sks316 said:


> Really? I'd love to see a demonstration of this.



ding dong this is done just make sure you have 2GB of ram at least. http://zayne.logandark.net/mp4demo.clip


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (May 17, 2019)

QuazaRayy said:


> If you still aren't thinking this is a good clone/alternative, you can actually convert Flipnotes into Clipnotes and (using my methods, I'm DarkAsparagus aka CeleZayne on the twitties) can potentially convert MP4 files and other video files into Clipnotes.



That means that Sudomemo support wouldn't be so hard at all! It's just bringing a link between Clipnote and the Sudomemo servers.


----------



## Thedge (May 17, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> That means that Sudomemo support wouldn't be so hard at all! It's just bringing a link between Clipnote and the Sudomemo servers.


the current flipnote to clipnote converter james made allows converting flipnotes straight from IPGflip and kaeru world gallery, however getting sudofox on board to partner with me has been difficult to say the least. i would like to have access to the flipnotes on sudomemo and be able to convert them to clipnotes directly since sudomemo is probably the largest source for flipnote content currently, but we need permission from austin.


----------



## Homebr3w (Jul 13, 2019)

Wow. this is pretty cool! I have really fond memories of going on Flipnote on my DSi (this was sadly lost in a move) with my friends and seeing who could make the best animation or sometimes on road trips, I'd spend a portion of the time making a big long animation. If I ever wanted to play Flipnote, I'd just use an emulator but this is a really cool project! It's nice seeing someone trying and succeeding to make a good Flipnote and very soon, I'll probably buy a license. Good job on this!


----------

